# New drawing package



## doctor Bob (31 May 2014)

I felt I was missing out on some high end sales due to the poor quality of drawing package I was using, so I've splashed a fair bit of cash and updated our package to the latest version, Articad V19.
Its a drawing package specifically for the kitchen, bedroom, bathroom market. Works by cabinets already being in the system which can be altered and saved and then drag and dropped around the room.
I've seen sketch up and solidworks and all the component based drawing packages but for ease of use this is our best option as it's a simple learning curve.
My business partner is proficient on it anyway as he was using V14, I'm just starting on it again as I feel I'll get left behind if I'm not careful, he'll end up as an airy fairy designer and I'll be workshop dirt, noooooooooooooooooooooo.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Some great gizmos. I can take an ipad and hold it up in the clients room and slowly spin round 360 degrees and the ipad shows them the image of what the room looks like at that point, like a movie of the room.

These aren't my drawings just examples.


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2014)

Got to be good for the company image, and considerably more time to produce rather than procrastinate over design.


----------



## fluffflinger (2 Jun 2014)

Bob

Are those images from Articad, if so then V18 is a quantum leap forward which is what they promised it would be? And the vitual room tour via ipad, please tell me more.

As you know I've used Articad for a good while now and I really like it but our support has just lapsed so you are opening my eyes to what we might be missing out on.


----------

